# SkullTroniX Tax Sale



## Scary Jerry (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi
We're having a tax sale on SkullTroniX DMX animatronic skulls. Usually sell for $1599. On sale April 15-30 2011 for 20% off. Save $320!

Brand new - latest version. One year warranty.

Phone orders only. Paypal or credit card.

Call Jerry Jewell at 916 600-2295

More info visit http://skulltronix.com


----------

